# Funeral music



## spookman (Nov 10, 2008)

I need help finding some creepy funeral music. thanks in advance for the help


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Bach has some great stuff written just for that purpose. Just pick up a Bach cd of one one of his tococa and fugues or a requim and it gives the right sound.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's a webpage with a whole list of funeral type music titles:

View topic - Scary Halloween Classical Music - Top Ten - Kickass Classical Forums


Another source might be the Phantom of The Organ recording by Verne Langdon.

I just realized watching one of those YouTube videos linked from the site above that Danse Macabre is the tune used for one of those halloween Songs kids used to listen to in grade school. It's from Wade Dennig's LP "Halloween Games, Songs And Stories" I think, and the song is called "Halloween". It's the one that starts out "H...A..DOUBLE L...O...W....DOUBLE E....N SPELLS HALLOWEEN..."


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Try these,
password - haunttunes
4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download Funeral March.mp3
4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download Funeral Music (organ).mp3
& one of my fav's...
4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download F-undertaker's Original WWF Entrance.mp3


----------



## spookman (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks everybody. Dark Lord the one with the organ is perfect thanks.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Danse Macabre by Saint Saens is my favorite classical Halloween piece. It's got ghosts, skeletons, death on the fiddle, chimes at midnight, and the rooster crowing in the morning which signals all the spooks to head back to the graveyard. Perfect.

But for organ, Toccata and Fugue in D might be #1. And Phantom of the Organ is right up there.


----------

